# Atrial Fibrillation vs Personal Hx Code?



## gailgordon314 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello all

I am looking for insight. This scenario has presented itself and I am unsure how to proceed.

_Pt is treated with cardioversion and Coumadin. Left on Coumadin for 6 months, then if in sinus rhythm, we stop Coumadin. Do we code only as long as on meds?_

The question is should we be coding for A-Fib 427.31 if the patient is no longer being actively treated or is it now a personal history code of V12.59?

Any help / insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much


----------

